# mini Triton?



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw this in the Aussie Wood working forum, and thought BJ might need to replace his colt....ROTFL
:dance3:

ROUTER 1 1/3HP PLUNGE TRITON


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi James,
That looks like a full size router maybe with less power unless it's a misprint. If that picture is true I don't think it will replace the smaller size trim routers. The trim routers are great because of their size & weight.


----------

